# Police Tactical Squad vs. Infantry Section



## Poops (20 Aug 2005)

Wish i knew how to setup a poll ! if anyone does please do...

Who do you think is better armed ?
ETF, SRT, ERT..(SWAT) or a Infantry "Squad" (No JTF2, Pathfinders, etc Your basic Infantry)
FOR A CLOSE QUARTERS BATTLE OR FOR HOUSE TO HOUSE CLEARING 

SWAT TOOLS
Toronto:
Sniper: Remington 700 Bolt Action .308 and 40-xs .308
Assault Rifle: Diemco C8
Sub machine Gun: Hk MP5 9mm
Sidearm: Glock 9mm (ETF mags are allowed to hold 17 rounds, reg patrol only 10 and are .40)
Niagra Region:
Sniper: I dont know probably the same !
Assault Rifle: HK G-36K
Sub machine gun: HK UMP .40
Sidearm: HK USP .40 

I cant think of anymore my brain is fried and its 1AM,,, 

Now i know they dont carry frag grenades but they do carry flashbangs... Just a simple answer who and why you think there better equiped im sure people dont want to read a 1000 word reply "well there two different rolls and it depends what they gotta do and who they gotta save and blah blah" 

Oh vehicles arent included...

 :akimbo:    :fifty:


----------



## 2 Cdo (20 Aug 2005)

I would obviously have to go with the infantry section. Two C9's and 2 M203's and the remainder C7 or C8's. Plus we can't forget our grenades, loud noise, good concussion and shrapnel to boot!

Sorry to say, cops are not in the same league as an infantry section! They might think they are with all the camouflage they like to wear. Woodland cam in the city, good thinking!

Dam, I almost forgot, what about the 2 or 3 M72's we carry. A huge blow to someones morale when they get engaged with it! ;D


----------



## Armymedic (20 Aug 2005)

Isn't this sort of like asking which sport is more violent...Rugby or football?

Both involve bodies hitting bodies at high speed...but one has all sorts of gear, the other doesn't.

ETF goes against a significantly smaller number of (usually) less armed individuals, Infantry go against an opponent equally equipped and usually well prepared.


----------



## bubba (20 Aug 2005)

Oh and 2Cdo don't forget the max amount of violence and aggretion that we were trained to use.I would love to see a sec of etf try to enter a house controlled by a section of infantry.Eh Armymedic i think it would be more like a game of CAN style hockey haha....


----------



## meni0n (20 Aug 2005)

Isn't the goal of ETF is to save lives and the Infantry to take them away?


----------



## paracowboy (20 Aug 2005)

meni0n said:
			
		

> Isn't the goal of ETF is to save lives and the Infantry to take them away?


exactly. Who's a better painter: Picasso or Da Vinci? What's a better vehicle: Ferrari or Kenworth?


----------



## Michael OLeary (20 Aug 2005)

Poops, your question serves no purpose. Particularly by eliminating discussion of roles and supporting elements (vehicles, or other), you invalidate the discussion beyond a simple count of weapons, rounds and people. And we have seen enough threads started trying to generate a "which weapon is better" discussion that go nowhere.

Roles dictate equipment, training and employment. Situational characteristics, rules of engagement and operational ethics dictate application of firepower.

"Better armed" is a moot point. A sniper with a bolt action rifle can defeat one raving fanatic with an assault rifle, before the target even knows he's been acquired - but in a close combat situation, the effectiveness of the two weapons may be reversed (assuming equally disciplined shooters). You see -- there are always assumptions to be made to qualify any such discussion.


----------



## McG (20 Aug 2005)

Well, this thread is silly, but . . . 


			
				Poops said:
			
		

> Who do you think is better armed, ETF, SRT, ERT..(SWAT) or a Infantry "Squad" (No JTF2, Pathfinders, etc Your basic Infantry), FOR A CLOSE QUARTERS BATTLE OR FOR HOUSE TO HOUSE CLEARING?


How many people are in these police teams?  Are they comparable to a section, to a platoon, or to something in between?


----------



## Infanteer (20 Aug 2005)

....and we have a new variation on the "dick measuring contest" (who is better, SEALS or Delta?).  Better stick to reading threads, Poop.


----------

